#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Pariteit

## @lex

Beste theatermensen,

Ik ben met mijn huidige tour tegen een vreemd fenomeen aangelopen. Het gaat om het fenomeen pariteit. Voor hen die dat niet weten: voor elke technicus van het gezelschap staat er een technicus van het huis tegenover (je bent dus altijd met een even aantal). Dit systeem wordt weinig meer gebruikt bij producties die met één technicus reizen. Gebouwen hebben vaak gewoon al twee mensen nodig ivm ontruimingsprocedures en BHV (nog daargelaten de veiligheid mbt bediening mechanische trekkenwand).

De situatie:

Ik ben al een aantal jaar met een muzikale productie onderweg. Aantal muzikanten/zangers op toneel varieert tussen vier en zes, ik doe altijd in mijn eentje licht en geluid. Laatste jaar heb ik naast een geluidset ook een bescheiden lichtsetje meegenomen. Overal zijn we in drie a vier uur opgebouwd zonder stress. We worden verkocht als muziekvoorstelling. Er wordt nooit moeilijk gedaan over het feit dat ik in mijn eentje licht en geluid doe. Mensen kennen me en ik word altijd hartelijk ontvangen. Er staan altijd zonder vragen twee, maar soms zelfs wel tot zes mensen klaar om mijn voorstelling te helpen bouwen.

Ik ben dit seizoen met eenzelfde soort productie onderweg. Enige verschil is dat we negen muzikanten/zangers op toneel hebben en dat het hele gebeuren met 11 zenders gaat (ivm enkele draadloze instrumenten). Voor de rest wat betreft techniek is het verhaal niet anders. Geen extra decor, zeer klein eigen lichtsetje voor wat effectlicht. Enige ding is: we staan nu in het programma boek bij de afdeling (kleine) musical.

Nu heb ik in een seizoen al vier keer een probleem gehad met pariteit. In theaters waar voorheen zonder vragen twee/drie mensen stonden krijg ik nu nog maar een technicus.

Wie weet waar daarvan de oorzaak ligt? Is dit een gevolg van de recessie? Graag ook reactie van de technici van de theaters!

Dank, @lex

----------


## Timo Beckman

Voor zover ik het meemaak staat er in de tech rider van de bezoekende productie met hoeveel technici ze aankomen . Aan de hand daarvan worden er techneuten ingehuurd . Inderdaad meestal hetzelfde aantal technici als van de productie met meestal een minimum van 2 .

----------


## AJB

Hi Alex,

Ik denk dat je het e.e.a. moet onderscheiden:

- Regelingen van oudsher "gebaseerd op de praktijk"
- Voorbereidingen en Communicatie

"Vroegah" was alles beter en zat overal een hoofd techniek met verstand van zaken. Ons kent ons, jij was bekend en daarmee ook je wensenpakket. Tegenwoordig gaat dit anders, er zijn budgetten, urenregistraties, kostendekkingen en vooral: managers! Alles moet worden verantwoord en gezien de subsidie-stops wordt dit voorlopig alleen maar erger

Je moet trouwens de term "pariteit" niet zomaar gebruiken, omdat deze onjuist is en vooral verkeerd zal worden geinterpreteerd. Pariteit is in de medische wereld de term die wordt gebruikt voor het aantal kinderen dat een vrouw ter wereld heeft geholpen. Het schijnt in de wiskundige tak ook nog het e.e.a te betekenen. 

Als je een theater en een voorstelling voorziet van een Technische Lijst + RI&E, (die je verplicht vooraf moet toezenden) kun je daar rustig in aangeven hoeveel personen jij wenst te ontvangen bij start opbouw. Aangezien deze lijst onlosmakelijk onderdeel uitmaakt van een verkochte voorstelling, kan het theater vooraf calculeren of ze hiermee accoord gaan. Daarmee voorkom je onduidelijkheid en geef je het theater de kans om bij aanschaf van een voorstelling ook de eigen personeelskosten te berekenen.

Suc7

----------


## @lex

> Hi Alex,
> 
> Ik denk dat je het e.e.a. moet onderscheiden:
> 
> - Regelingen van oudsher "gebaseerd op de praktijk"
> - Voorbereidingen en Communicatie
> 
> "Vroegah" was alles beter en zat overal een hoofd techniek met verstand van zaken. Ons kent ons, jij was bekend en daarmee ook je wensenpakket. Tegenwoordig gaat dit anders, er zijn budgetten, urenregistraties, kostendekkingen en vooral: managers! Alles moet worden verantwoord en gezien de subsidie-stops wordt dit voorlopig alleen maar erger
> 
> ...



Algemene (niet branche/vak afhankelijke) betekenis van pariteit is: gelijkheid. In dit geval dus de gelijkheid van het aantal huistechnici in vergelijking met het aantal gasttechnici. Op dit forum dus zeker geen onjuiste term...

In de TL en PRI&E staat duidelijk aangegeven wat mijn wens is. Gek genoeg worden deze zodanig weinig gelezen dat pas bij het telefoontje en week voorafgaand aan de voorstelling blijkt dat het een 'impaire' voorstellling is.

Qua managers valt het nog redelijk mee. Als er mensen lopen de zeiken (excusez le mot) over pariteit dan zijn dat meestal de mensen op de vloer tijdens de bouwdag zelf. Met als hootepunt dit seizoen een niet nader te noemen theater waar ik in het telefoongesprek een week voor aanvang te horen krijg dat er vier technici (en geen stagiairs dus) op de vloer staan. Vervolgens geef ik aan dat dat echt te veel is en dat ik met twee technici en eventueel een stagiair ruimschots voldoende heb. Kom de vloer opgelopen op de bewuste dag en krijg een van de techneuten over me heen dat het belachelijk is dat ik drie man op de vloer heb. Heb hem laten uitrazen en hem vervolgens verteld dat als ik mijn bek niet had opengetrokken er nog twee techneuten voor niets op de vloer hadden gestaan. Dat was volgens hem geen argument...

En als klap op de vuurpijl was er dit seizoen ook een theater dat ongevraagd zes man techniek op de vloer zette...

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom 
hoe meer 'organisatorische' (=per definitie 'niet-vakkundige') mensen 
er achter bureaux (de burocraten) komen te zitten, 
om te beslissen over dingen waar ze eigenlijk geen drol van weten.....
hoe meer plezier we in de toekomst aan dit soort onderwerpen zullen beleven.

----------

